# BSRT Packaged Tyco...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Was looking through a stack of totes in the back bedroom,
and came across two 16qt. ones full of these... I was, and am,
pretty dang excited...

I know this isn't a Land of Tycophiles, here, but just picture
yourself finding 2 to 6 bodies for each style, that you'd forgotten
you had for 25 years... There are 4 Lambos with chassis... Hope
I find more of those...










John
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jackpot


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I really like the open cockpit racers Tyco did. I'm slowly getting those added to my stable. I have the white kit version so far. They were something different and looked like they were moving, just sitting on the track.

-Paul


----------



## SpeedyNH (Sep 13, 2014)

That's amazing. I love my X2 F1's and Indycars. haven't even seen LMs like the two on the top row before. 
speedy


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

very nice
now where's the Pink one


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Those were the days, BSRT sold those for under $5.00


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very , Very cool!!! Love the open cockpit ones.

Tom


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

OMG
those GO FOR BIG BUCKS on E-Pay
You found the mother load, you were thinking putting those up

Thanks for posting your re find 

gt40


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

cwbam said:


> very nice
> now where's the Pink one


While packing up to leave for Hurricane Matthew, came across a misplaced Tyco...
It had gotten separated from the other three... Why, I don't remember... ???...

*Based on cars from the Fuji/Japan Grand Champions Series of the late '80s...*
(best photo I could get)









.
My camera is 10 years old and fading fast...

John
.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool John! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

swamibob said:


> Very cool John! :thumbsup:
> 
> Tom


Thank, you, Tom...

John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Pinki's slender cousin, Sakura...*

.
*Formula 3000, I believe...*









John

NOTE: Both pink cars came in normal Tyco Japanese packaging...
.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I have both loose, but i'd love to find them in any Japanese packaging. Maybe I'll see them at the Midwest show next weekend.

Tom


----------

